# national obedience competition invitation advice



## patsysmom (Oct 31, 2015)

my dog just got an invitation to the NOC in orlando for novice
has anyone been? I was thinking of working a bunch to improve heeling and entering even though it's a long drive from maryland
any advice or will we just be eaten alive and be better off competing closer to home on cdx?
thanks in advance!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

How exciting! Congratulations on the invite. Why not go and enjoy the experience. Pass or fail it sounds like it could be an awesome event. Just getting to watch some of the best trainers in the other events would be a learning opportunity not to miss. Go for it.


----------

